# Kritik bzw. HILFE bei meinem Flyer gesucht



## Hackmax (25. September 2007)

Hallo,

ich bin erst heute auf dieses Forum gestoßen und habe mich ein bisschen informiert. 
Da ich im November eine Party veranstalten möchte und natürlich auch einen Flyer brauche habe ich mir gedacht ich frag euch mal....

Meine Vorarbeiten: 

Im CorleDRAW mal was erstellt bin aber jetzt mit meinem "Latein" am ENDE.....

Wär echt supper nett wenn mir jemand ein bisschen behilflich wäre...

freu mich auf Antworten und Hilfen eurerseits...

In bestem hoffen Gruß
Hackmax


----------



## Hackmax (26. September 2007)

Hatte noch niemand Zeit? 
Würde mich über eine Kritik sehr freuen!

Gruß


----------



## Mamphil (26. September 2007)

Hallo und herzlich Willkommen auf Tutorials.de!

Ehrlich gesagt reißen mich deine Beiden Vorschläge überhaupt nicht vom Hocker. Ich würde sie wegschmeißen und noch einmal von vorne anfangen, kann dir aber leider auch keinen Tipp geben, wie du das ganze besser machen könntest :-(

Trotzdem ein paar Gedanken:
Ein "Schdomba" soll ein Baumstumpf sein? Was hat das mit einer Party ("Feschd") zu tun?
Ist es in eurem Kulturkreis üblich, auf Plakaten, Flyern etc. in Mundart zu schreiben? In meinen Augen ist das katastrophal...
"Liedergott": kein Kommentar. Das Foto: *räusper*.
"Happy Hour" schreibt man so und nicht anders.

So viel von mir...
Mamphil


----------



## Hackmax (26. September 2007)

Mamphil hat gesagt.:


> Hallo und herzlich Willkommen auf Tutorials.de!
> 
> Ehrlich gesagt reißen mich deine Beiden Vorschläge überhaupt nicht vom Hocker. Ich würde sie wegschmeißen und noch einmal von vorne anfangen, kann dir aber leider auch keinen Tipp geben, wie du das ganze besser machen könntest :-(
> 
> ...



Vieln Dank für deine Antwort. Was heißt da Kulturkreis Mundart wird bei uns sehr groß geschrieben. Happy Hour hab ich abgeändert und noch ein paar Sachen...Wie könnte man das Foto bearbeiten dass es besser rüberkommt Und zu "Liedergott" so nennt er sich, kommt nicht von mir!!

Aber trotzdem DANKE!

Hackmax


----------



## Mamphil (26. September 2007)

Hi,

Mundart kenn ich nur gesprochen, fürs geschriebene Wort ist sie in meinen Augen nicht geeignet: Darum hab ich gefragt, ob das bei euch üblich ist.

Das Foto kannst du gar nicht bearbeiten. Du solltest IMHO - wenn überhaupt - ein Foto des DJ bei der Arbeit nehmen, kein "verkrüppeltes" Foto im Passbildformat...

Mamphil


----------



## Ex1tus (1. Oktober 2007)

Versuch doch einfach mal ein paar (geschwungene, gestrichelte, wasweißich) Linien zu ziehen um Informationen ein bisschen zu ordnen....dein Flyer wirkt auf mich irgendwie sehr chaotisch. Und die Hintergrundfarbe....die schaut aus wie die vom Polizistenhemd....


----------

